# head bolt torque specs



## alloutwar (Apr 21, 2008)

Had to change the pistons and everything and when i put the head on i tightened the head bolts down to the torque specs that says in the book i believe it was 44 then stage to you rotate another 90 degrees then another 90 degrees as stage 3.The problem was that the one head bolt snapped luckily it didnt break in the engine and all the threads in the engine seem to be fine just need a new head bolt so i ordered them and should be coming tomorrow.Does that seem like the right torque for it?Also i re-used the head bolts but didnt think it would be a big problem but i'm gonna put the new ones back in but i just wanted to make sure if that was the correct torque for the head bolts.
1997 jetta 2.0 engine model
any help would be cool


----------



## Blue2.0 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: head bolt torque specs (alloutwar)*

Not sure but I'll bump for you.


----------



## rednhez (May 11, 2005)

*Re: head bolt torque specs (Blue2.0)*

i don't know about the tourqe specs but those are stretch bolts and can not be reused. that could be why it broke. all head bolts need to be replaced. they are a special type of bolt and can NOT be reused.


----------



## alloutwar (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: head bolt torque specs (rednhez)*

yeah yeah the new bolts came with the pattern and specs
new rebuilt engine i'm pysched


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: head bolt torque specs (alloutwar)*

MKIV -> 40Nm + 90* + 90*
tighten the bolt in seqeunce to 40Nm
then tighten in sequence again another 90 degrees
then tighten a 3rd time in sequence another 90 degrees.
You didn't mention what year your car was. *edit* I take that back, you did mention. I don't know if this is the same for MKIII.


_Modified by elRey at 9:57 PM 8-24-2008_


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

all 4cyl are the same in VW except the turbo engines...
35lbs, 45lbs, 90 degree turn, 90 degree turn


----------

